# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Low dose naltexone en plmd slaapstoornis

## Henk klijn

Hallo allemaal, mijn naam is henk klijn en ik probeer langs deze weg mensen te vinden die ook de diagnose plmd slaapstoornis hebben en , en daar gaat het eigenlijk om of iemand ook ldn low dose nalrexone gebruikt en wat de ervaringen zijn. Ik zelf ben begonnen met 0.25 voor vier weken daarna iedere twee weken verhoogt met 0.25 .Gebruik nu 1.50 en ga nog door tot 3 mg. Nu komt mijn probleem! Ik ben er slechter van gaan slapen, meer bewegingen dus nog steeds iedere dag " gesloopt". Wie kan mij helpen met advies, moet ik overdag gaan gebruiken, moet ik gewoon maar volhouden en gaat dan het slapen beter ik weet het niet. Daarom, graag advies van iemand met ervaring voor wat betreft ldn en plmd. Groeten henk

----------

